
Prehistoric art hints at lost Indian civilisation - benbreen
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-45559300
======
sillyquiet
One of Norman Davies' (one of my favorite popular history authors) pet peeves
is the trend to refer to areas and cultures by their modern equivalents.

Sure, it's convenient and gives a reference point, but Davies' thing is that
it's a bit misleading to do so. Back on track, this was NOT an Indian
civilization tens of thousands of years ago. This might be a precursor to the
Dravidian peoples, but this was a civilization that existed where India WOULD
be.

~~~
abhiminator
The term 'Indian civilization' in the article is more of a placeholder than an
outright naming attempt, imo -- I'm sure archeologists would assign a proper
name once they dig/discover more stuff up from the site.

This is why we don't call Harappa and Mohenjadaro ancient "Indian"
civilization, though they provenly existed in the region that's today the
country of India.

~~~
yumraj
Mohenhjo-daro and Harappa are just two _sites_ in a much larger Indus valley
civilization.

------
MordodeMaru
Wow, amazing. These are Nazca like, right?

------
_zachs
I wonder if they saw any "Show bobs"

